# grass on Aquarium Substrate



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

whats up every one just wondering if you guys use this product Aquarium Substrate and can i use it just like it comes or do i need to add stuff to it im planing to get two buckets and planting grass is this product good and will it work just like that thanks

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ss-1.htm


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> whats up every one just wondering if you guys use this product Aquarium Substrate and can i use it just like it comes or do i need to add stuff to it im planing to get two buckets and planting grass is this product good and will it work just like that thanks
> 
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ss-1.htm


Ive heard that this is a very similar product to lesco's soilmaster select. So based on that i will have to say it would be a good substrate. What plants specifically do you want?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

probably be worth a try. I've never seen it before now. You wouldn't have to add anything, just a normal fertilizer routine.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> whats up every one just wondering if you guys use this product Aquarium Substrate and can i use it just like it comes or do i need to add stuff to it im planing to get two buckets and planting grass is this product good and will it work just like that thanks
> 
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ss-1.htm


Ive heard that this is a very similar product to lesco's soilmaster select. So based on that i will have to say it would be a good substrate. What plants specifically do you want?
[/quote]

cool guys thanks im planning to get some Giant Hairgrass what you guys thinking about that


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

giant hairgrass?

Do you mean _Eleocharis montevidensis_? If so, it needs medium high light, so that means CO2, and ferts
Also, it grows very tall, 24" roughly


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> giant hairgrass?
> 
> Do you mean _Eleocharis montevidensis_? If so, it needs medium high light, so that means CO2, and ferts
> Also, it grows very tall, 24" roughly


wow didnt know it grew that tall but ya i got a co2 tank and pleny of light thanks for the heads up. how does a tank look with all grass any one got pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

there is also drawf hairgrass that will only be a couple inches making it a good forground plant


----------

